# Please post a photo of your balcony, lanai, view (no matter where it is)



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 18, 2016)

Here is mine.  This is Hono Koa, Honokowai, north of Ka'anapali by about a mile:











This is the same view (from our unit 301 lanai) but daytime.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2016)

Cindy - Since this is the lounge, how about if I move it to the Hawaii forum?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 18, 2016)

Okay, well, I hope people post their photos of their generic resorts' lanai views.  I was trying to figure out where to start this thread.  Hawaii is probably what most people will post, anyway.


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2016)

A great morning on my lanai and Coconut Coast at the Pono Kai.


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2016)

On our deck at an exchange at the Palm Beach Resort in Florida.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Four Seasons Aviara*






This one is Shearwater, unit 103:


----------



## artringwald (Aug 19, 2016)

We just check out of Ka'anapali Beach Club today.


----------



## Kapolei (Aug 19, 2016)

My hometown courtesy of Solar Impulse


----------



## optimist (Aug 19, 2016)

The Crane in Barbados

Can't insert photo  Uploaded to shutterfly, copied link and pasted when prompted in the box by clicking 'insert link' icon.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2016)

optimist said:


> The Crane in Barbados
> 
> Can't insert photo  Uploaded to shutterfly, copied link and pasted when prompted in the box by clicking 'insert link' icon.
> What am I doing wrong?



If your link starts with http:// already, which it probably does, take that out of the http:// from the TUG attach photo link first, then put your picture's url in the line.  Your photo will not appear until you click post.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2016)

Kauai Beach Villas - G5 (3rd/top floor - bldg. G)  View from our lanai - our favorite resort:


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2016)

optimist said:


> The Crane in Barbados
> 
> Can't insert photo  Uploaded to shutterfly, copied link and pasted when prompted in the box by clicking 'insert link' icon.
> What am I doing wrong?



This is what the link should look like (without spaces.)






You can click edit to see what your link looks like, if it won't post.


----------



## optimist (Aug 19, 2016)

The Crane in Barbados







YEAH!!  Thank you for the instructions.  I was copying the wrong URL, I think...


----------



## sgtdesi (Aug 20, 2016)

Can't figure out the shutterfly thing, but here is our balcony view at Grand Lodge on Peak 7 2406D.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 20, 2016)

sgtdesi said:


> Can't figure out the shutterfly thing, but here is our balcony view at Grand Lodge on Peak 7 2406D.



That looks so cold!  Great picture!


----------



## deslagle (Aug 20, 2016)

*Morritts Londoner and Grand Morritts balcony pics  (Grand Cayman Island)*

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q395/deslaglebp/IMG_0047_zpsm5i7xyiy.jpg

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q395/deslaglebp/2 shades aquamarine_zpswyd5edvb.jpg


----------



## artringwald (Aug 20, 2016)

*Point at Poipu*

Here's my BIL enjoying the view from 6-406


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2016)

artringwald - That is where the houses are going in the background, correct?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2016)

Here are deslagle's pictures.











deslagle - you have to add the IMG codes to your links to get them to post as pictures.

Instead of:  http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q395/deslaglebp/IMG_0047_zpsm5i7xyiy.jpg

You need:  *



*

*(Except NO spaces.)*


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 20, 2016)

*Our Lanai View at the Maui Sunset in Kihei*

We have an ocean view fixed week/unit on the 5th floor so always have this view.






It is an independent resort that we bought in the early 80s.  It is a two-week Interval and we really like it.   One week is just too short to fly to Hawaii, IMO.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 20, 2016)

home sweet home, Cape Coral Fl... and why I have little need  to travel


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 20, 2016)

That's just beautiful, Ron!  I think Florida is a wonderful state and have been tempted to move there, but there are grandchildren here, and they are so precious to us, we couldn't do it.  But that is the state that is always beckoning me!


----------



## artringwald (Aug 21, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> artringwald - That is where the houses are going in the background, correct?



Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 21, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That's just beautiful, Ron!  I think Florida is a wonderful state and have been tempted to move there, but there are grandchildren here, and they are so precious to us, we couldn't do it.  But that is the state that is always beckoning me!



I dont know how long we are going to be here full time.. Our kids and grandkids are in California.  and I hear them calling


----------



## sdbrier (Aug 21, 2016)

*Royal Haciendas Playa del Carmen*


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 21, 2016)

My views this morning at Wyndham Oceanside Pier. 40th annual of the World Bodysurfing Championship this weekend.

















Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 22, 2016)

> It is an independent resort that we bought in the early 80s. It is a two-week Interval and we really like it.  One week is just too short to fly to Hawaii, IMO.



Emmy, Maui Sunset is a beautiful property, and now you stay four weeks on Maui, which makes for an amazing trip!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/109431692@N04/28525648214/in/dateposted-public/




Marriott Harbour Pointe night view unit 312


----------



## moonstone (Aug 22, 2016)

Not nearly as pretty as some of the others but I love the view from our living room at The Beach Club at St Augustine Beach. This is from U-211 but we prefer 311 or 411 to see above the dunes better.
~Diane


----------



## Seagila (Aug 23, 2016)

*Cabo San Lucas*






A view of El Arco in Cabo San Lucas from our balcony at Pueblo Bonito (Blanco) Los Cabos, an RCI resort.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2016)

View from our Smugglers Notch Unit.


----------



## jpc763 (Aug 23, 2016)

Our last trip to Ko Olina.  Na'ia Tower "Island View"


----------



## jhac007 (Aug 23, 2016)

jpc763 said:


> Our last trip to Ko Olina.  Na'ia Tower "Island View"



Lovely!  I had the same "island view" in Nov. 2016.

James


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 23, 2016)

This looks beautiful to me.  It's natural and unspoiled. 

Does it have a nice beach for walking and swimming?


moonstone said:


> *Not nearly as pretty* as some of the others but I love the view from our living room at The Beach Club at St Augustine Beach. This is from U-211 but we prefer 311 or 411 to see above the dunes better.
> ~Diane


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 23, 2016)

*View from Laguna Surf in Laguna Beach, CA*






View from our balcony on the third floor after a big storm.






View from the public view deck downstairs.

We would buy more weeks here if they were fixed/week units but they are not.


----------



## moonstone (Aug 23, 2016)

iconnections said:


> This looks beautiful to me.  It's natural and unspoiled.
> 
> Does it have a nice beach for walking and swimming?



Yes there is a nice wide beach for walking, unfortunately cars are also allowed on this section of St Augustine Beach (they are hidden behind the dunes in the photo).  There are markers on the beach to separate the driving lane from the pedestrian areas. We walk for miles in both directions daily! 

The water is good for swimming although the Atlantic can be pretty wavy. There is no sudden drop off. I have not been in past my knees since DH & a buddy caught several baby sharks while fishing from shore many years ago!  I figure if there are babies then there are mommies & daddies!

~Diane


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 24, 2016)

moonstone said:


> Yes there is a nice wide beach for walking, unfortunately cars are also allowed on this section of St Augustine Beach (they are hidden behind the dunes in the photo).  There are markers on the beach to separate the driving lane from the pedestrian areas. We walk for miles in both directions daily!
> 
> The water is good for swimming although the Atlantic can be pretty wavy. There is no sudden drop off. I have not been in past my knees since DH & a buddy caught several baby sharks while fishing from shore many years ago!  I figure if there are babies then there are mommies & daddies!
> 
> ~Diane


Long and wide beaches are so nice for walking.  They are disappearing fast on the Hawaiian Islands because of constant erosion.

There are a lot more shark sightings and bites in our area (Southern California) and in Maui too.  

The ocean is their territory so we have to be careful.  They track them in Maui and they use a drone in Seal Beach to spot them or put a warning sign on the beach (Huntington Beach) so enter at your own risk.


----------



## MPERL (Aug 24, 2016)

*Marriott Frenchman's Cove*

Marriott Frenchman's Cove, St Thomas USVI


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Unit 401 Hono Koa, sunset on Monday night*


----------



## Greg G (Sep 2, 2016)

iconnections said:


> View from our balcony on the third floor after a big storm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that's nice view, up close to the beach. 

Greg


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


>



Great Picture. You can't get tired of that view.


----------



## urban5 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Royal Caribbean Cancun Mexico*

Royal Caribbean Cancun Mexico


----------



## GregGH (Sep 3, 2016)

My attempt to post images ...  ( with a lot of help - here is link to thread ...    http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1923741)  and to Denise )


2013 we were in Meadows for part




then Summit for next half





Greg H


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi Greg, I was able to see your pictures by right-clicking the mouse and and open up the image each time in a new window.

I love the idea that there are resorts now that allow the family pet to come with you on vacation.  Your dog is enjoying the beautiful scenery too. 

To see rain in California is a treat today so long it doesn't last your whole vacation and certainly when you come from out of State.


GregGH said:


> My attempt to post images ...  ( send Denise a help message ...can you take with IMG for https or just keep ?  I don;t see the problem ...but then ...
> 
> 
> 2013 we were in Meadows for part
> ...


----------



## GregGH (Sep 3, 2016)

iconnections said:


> Hi Greg, I was able to see your pictures by right-clicking the mouse and and open up the image each time in a new window.
> 
> I love the idea that there are resorts now that allow the family pet to come with you on vacation.  Your dog is enjoying the beautiful scenery too.
> 
> To see rain in California is a treat today so long it doesn't last your whole vacation and certainly when you come from out of State.



Regarding the images ...I tried shutter fly then updated to flickr ... unsure why the IMG tags didn't work ... wrote Denise ( mod ) a note and she is confused on it as well ... well ..practice will get me better ... 

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 3, 2016)

Greg - I use photobucket and it's free and easy.  Haven't tried the others, so not sure why it isn't working - sorry.


----------



## GregGH (Sep 3, 2016)

...snip to thread .... sorry for problems ... see this post for solution ....http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1923741

now - back to beautiful pictures
Greg


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 3, 2016)

GregGH said:


> wonder is I inserted too many .... lets try just one to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The link you posted requires log in to shutterfly, the photo is not in a public folder.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregGH (Sep 5, 2016)

trying to learn google photo's ..hope this works ... ( edit - ok - will work on this .... darn ... )
2016 from Aviara Summit looking towards next building and a potential pot of gold somewhere ....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## TUGBrian (May 27, 2017)

looks like some of these links are dead?

note its really easy to attach a photo to your post and choose the "full size" vs thumbnail option to have it appear normally!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 27, 2017)

The above image is our view from Shearwater, unit #201.  Love this place.

This is the view when we look to the left of the lanai.  Not bad either.

Brian, I couldn't remember how to do it.  I finally figured it out.  Takes me a while.


----------



## taffy19 (May 27, 2017)

You have a beautiful view, Cindy.  Please, post the other two pictures too of the coast.   You practically live in Hawaii as you were just recently there.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 27, 2017)

iconnections said:


> You have a beautiful view, Cindy.  Please, post the other two pictures too of the coast.   You practically live in Hawaii as you were just recently there.


And we go again in October, if you can believe it.  We are spoiled.  We are here with Rick's stepmom, Helen.  She is 89 next month and still loves to fly with us to the islands, but only once per year.


----------



## taffy19 (May 27, 2017)

How close is this from a beach?

When we were in Kauai, we tried to visit the KBV, where several TUGgers own, to see the view they have from there because it looks so beautiful from the pictures I have seen but we didn't find it the first time.  We ended up at a hotel and they said that it wasn't there but I thought that it was next to a hotel resort?

The second time we tried, it started raining so hard that we went back to the KBC.  We also tried twice to go to Princeville but the bridge was closed because of torrential rains so we didn't make it that year.  This was in September 2014.

Here is a view and movie we had at the MOC, Lahaina Villas on our way checking out.  We saw this two years on a row but they may do the race more often?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 27, 2017)

Fort Lauderdale Beach ... Sunrise. Just doors down the street from the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort. I was waiting for the BCT bus back to the airport.


----------



## lynne (May 27, 2017)

Kamuela, HI (home) - we love having fellow Tuggers visit!


----------



## taffy19 (May 27, 2017)

Beautiful.  Paradise!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2017)

> How close is this from a beach?


It's a drive to a beach.   Tunnels is a bit of a drive north, and the other beach, the one below the Westin (Anini?) is a distance as well; although we can see the Westin perfectly from here.  Rick didn't even bring his snorkel gear this time.


----------



## taterhed (May 28, 2017)

Our best stay in Timeshares yet!  Gorgeous Maui this Jan 2017



Maui


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 28, 2017)

This holiday weekend getaway ... my view of the street....see my white car in the driveway?


----------



## DeniseM (May 28, 2017)

> When we were in Kauai, we tried to visit the KBV, where several TUGgers own, to see the view they have from there because it looks so beautiful from the pictures I have seen but we didn't find it the first time. We ended up at a hotel and they said that it wasn't there but I thought that it was next to a hotel resort?


iconnections - KBV is 2 miles north of the airport next to the Aqua Kauai Beach Hotel.  You can't see it from the highway because it has a long driveway, but it has a distinctive entrance with a rock wall and the US and Hawaiian flags and Tiki Torches.

At the end of the driveway, the hotel is straight ahead and the timeshare is to the left, but the timeshare driveway to the left is gated now.  So I would drive straight ahead and park in the covered hotel parking, walk through the hotel lobby (which is lovely) and straight through to the beach.  The timeshares are just to the left of the hotel sand pool, and you can access them from a sidewalk that goes to the left from the hotel pool area, or by walking left on the beach.






View from our favorite unit - G5:


----------



## taffy19 (May 28, 2017)

Denise, we stopped at the hotel and asked them about your timeshare resort but the person didn't seem to understand me or was new.  We will try again one day and also to see Shearwater.


----------



## DeniseM (May 28, 2017)

The hotel and timeshare are not affiliated, so it's possible, that she was confused if you asked about their timeshares.


----------



## bdh (May 28, 2017)

Key West


----------



## rapmarks (May 29, 2017)

View from deck at the Rushes in Door County Wisconsin


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 29, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> View from deck at the Rushes in Door County Wisconsin


I love Door County - haven't been there in years - used to go there regularly when I lived in Chicago and my girl-friend's mom had a gift shop in Bailey's Harbor.
Enjoyed the Fish Boils too and the cherry pie made with local cherries.  If you're there now, enjoy.

Richard


----------



## vacationdoc (May 29, 2017)




----------



## vacationdoc (May 29, 2017)

This is Worldmark Estes Park CO unit 18101. Big Thompson river and Rocky Mountain national park mountains


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 29, 2017)

I was going to say it looks like a Colorado river to me.  Our view from the deck at Twin Rivers is much like that.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 30, 2017)

*This is our view from the 2nd floor of our unit at Hyatt Winward Pointe*


----------



## taterhed (Jun 9, 2017)

Victoria Vancouver Island
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## davidvel (Jun 9, 2017)

View from our lanai, at Four Seasons Lana'i.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Mine is right by my name, and that's what I see right now.


----------



## jd1212 (Jun 10, 2017)

Ditto for us.....often the view we have for 7-8 months of the year (weather permitting, of course!)


----------



## deslagle (Jun 10, 2017)

Morritts Londoner (part of Tortuga but the newest building) Grand Cayman East End of the Island on the Queens Highway at Collier Bay.
Love the Aqua Marine reflection of the sun off the sand under the water.


----------



## deslagle (Jun 10, 2017)

Morritts Londoner  Grand Cayman Island Collier Bay


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 3, 2017)

Upper balcony and lower balcony over the dunes at Dunes South at sunrise August 2017 in Nags Head in the outer banks  unit 311.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 3, 2017)

*Views from Balcony at Hyatt Residence Club Maui:
*


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2017)

From My Pollard Brook Unit.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2017)

Here's another from my Pollard Brook balcony


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2017)

Views from my Smuggs balcony.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2017)

Another from my smuggs balcony


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 3, 2017)

view from our deck at home at Christmas Mountain Village


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 3, 2017)

This is such a great idea to show the views from a balcony in different areas of the country.  I love the trees and mountain views besides an ocean view.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 3, 2017)

We had a fawn in our yard, and the mother came back for her.  Here are some pictures from our deck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2017)

It's so true. Some of us are very lucky to have beautiful scenes right out our back decks at home. We, too, have lots of woods and herds of deer and flocks of turkey and other wildlife. Best is the early morning or evening light and literally out of every window in the house- surrounded by trees.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 4, 2017)

From a Jamaica resort near Ocho Rios...


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 9, 2017)

View of the San Antonio Riverwalk from our living room window at Wyndham Riverside Suites.


----------



## andy25g (May 30, 2022)

Lindo Mar Puerto Vallarta


----------



## andy25g (May 30, 2022)

andy25g said:


> Lindo Mar Puerto Vallarta



here’s another, this Macaw won’t leave our balcony


----------



## Hornet441 (May 31, 2022)

Hilton Head Island near Coligny.


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Polly Metallic (May 31, 2022)

Bay Club 1 in Sandestin, FL.


----------



## slip (May 31, 2022)

Today from home on our lanai.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 1, 2022)

Reading the morning paper on the veranda of our Ruby Princess stateroom. We're headed for Alaska.


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Reading the morning paper on the veranda of our Ruby Princess stateroom. We're headed for Alaska.
> 
> View attachment 56630



Enjoy Art.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 1, 2022)

slip said:


> Today from home on our lanai.
> 
> View attachment 56595


Aloha, outstanding photo.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 19, 2022)

This is a terrible picture taken with an old iphone.    It is of the full strawberry moon that was rising this week. Pic taken from our balconly at Neptune House, Block Island.   It looked more like the sun rising than the moon!


----------



## klpca (Jun 19, 2022)

No complaints here. Hanalei Bay Resort, about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jun 20, 2022)

My balcony view this past week at Marriott Desert Springs Villas.


----------



## klpca (Nov 13, 2022)

Vista Encantada, fourth floor. Note there is construction going on here and at bottom you can see lots that look to be for future homes.


----------



## klpca (Nov 13, 2022)

This was definitely a step up. We had an issue with our Vista Encantada unit that necessitated a move. We downsized from a 4 bedroom to a 3 bedroom residence. Wowza.
That said (and I am not complaining, just observing) we had staff at our unit every day - inside housekeeping, outside housekeeping, landscaping, pool guys etc. There is no gate so they just stroll into the back yard at will. Have your tip money ready!


----------



## gln60 (Nov 13, 2022)

Aruba Surf Club

balcony looking at the Ocean Club


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 13, 2022)

My office, as seen from the lanai.


----------



## gln60 (Nov 13, 2022)

Villas at Simpson Bay St. Maarten

n


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 13, 2022)

klpca said:


> This was definitely a step up. We had an issue with our Vista Encantada unit that necessitated a move. We downsized from a 4 bedroom to a 3 bedroom residence. Wowza.
> That said (and I am not complaining, just observing) we had staff at our unit every day - inside housekeeping, outside housekeeping, landscaping, pool guys etc. There is no gate so they just stroll into the back yard at will. Have your tip money ready!
> 
> View attachment 68472
> ...



Awesome pictures! What a great place to stay.

Dave


----------



## gln60 (Nov 13, 2022)

Ocean and Intra Coastal views Margaritaville Hollywood Florida


----------



## Happytravels (Nov 14, 2022)

Peregrine townhomes on the Texas Coast.


----------



## Happytravels (Nov 14, 2022)

Wyndham Panama City Beach resort.  13th floor Presidential reserve unit.


----------



## gln60 (Nov 15, 2022)

Le Meridien Hotel 

 San Francisco


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2022)

Happytravels said:


> View attachment 68516
> 
> Wyndham Panama City Beach resort.  13th floor Presidential reserve unit.


Rick would love that one.  I need to book a few nights there on the way back from our drive to Orlando in January.


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 15, 2022)

gln60 said:


> Le Meridien Hotel View attachment 68569 San Francisco



My favorite foccacia place (outside of Italy) is around the corner from that church.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 15, 2022)

Late to the party. This is in Jamaica...


----------



## gln60 (Nov 19, 2022)

Hyatt Pinion Pointe Sedona...studio balcony view from a 2 BR Unit


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 19, 2022)

Posting these amazing photos of various timeshare is another reason why, I purchase a timeshare. IMHO


----------



## gln60 (Nov 20, 2022)

Villas at Simpson Bay...St. Maarten


----------



## nerodog (Nov 20, 2022)

Tenerife


----------



## nerodog (Nov 20, 2022)

Tenerife.  Santa Barbara  resort


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 21, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> View attachment 68858


Looks like my back yard.

Sheila


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> View attachment 68858


No, that photo looks liked my backyard;  except the wild turkey's are missing from the photo. LOL.


----------



## sponger76 (Nov 25, 2022)

Sheraton Mountain Vista

First, the rather blah colors from our actual balcony:




Then, the slightly better views from the rooftop jacuzzi:


----------



## NOLA47 (Nov 26, 2022)

This is the view from Unit 701 at Escapes to the Shores in Orange Beach, Alabama.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 27, 2022)

klpca said:


> This was definitely a step up. We had an issue with our Vista Encantada unit that necessitated a move. We downsized from a 4 bedroom to a 3 bedroom residence. Wowza.
> That said (and I am not complaining, just observing) we had staff at our unit every day - inside housekeeping, outside housekeeping, landscaping, pool guys etc. There is no gate so they just stroll into the back yard at will. Have your tip money ready!
> 
> View attachment 68472
> ...


Amazing views. Is that a private pool?


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 27, 2022)

slip said:


> Today from home on our lanai.
> 
> View attachment 56595


I looked this photo; slip. thanks for sharing, all your Hawaiian photos.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 27, 2022)

sponger76 said:


> Sheraton Mountain Vista
> 
> First, the rather blah colors from our actual balcony:
> View attachment 69131
> ...


Those are three (3) amazing photos from your balcony and the rooftop jacuzzi..


----------



## Happytravels (Dec 6, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Rick would love that one.  I need to book a few nights there on the way back from our drive to Orlando in January.


It's really a nice place.  If you have never been there before the parking can be a little tricky, but we think it's worth it for this view.


----------



## magmue (Dec 6, 2022)

Lawai Beach Resort, unit 402 in banyan - 1 be exchange


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Talent312 (Dec 9, 2022)

From a 3rd floor balcony at HGVC (Ocean Oak) in Hilton Head...


----------



## artringwald (Dec 17, 2022)

Brrrr. 42 days until we leave MN for Kauai.


----------



## Breezy52 (Dec 17, 2022)

We have had 2 units here at Kahana Villa & the first was just depressing. Unit E 301. Now in E 603, much improved.  Not high end obviously but we are out & about most of the time so it works for us.


----------



## Breezy52 (Dec 17, 2022)

Breezy52 said:


> View attachment 70378We have had 2 units here at Kahana Villa & the first was just depressing. Unit E 301. Now in E 603, much improved.  Not high end obviously but we are out & about most of the time so it works for us.


Try to add unsuccessfully the picture of the patio we had first let me just say it was sad in a corner and not a pretty sight


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 23, 2022)

From Tradewinds Boat, White Bay, Jost Van Dyke, BVI

I guess you can call it a balcony


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 23, 2022)

Maldives Overwater


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 23, 2022)

Or for something more run of the mill, Worldmark Marble Falls, TX


----------

